# Not Exactly...but



## ChewyEMS (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok so this isn't exactly a field story, but funny none the less.  I was working in the hospital helping a buddy transport a diseased person from the cath lab to the morgue.  This was my first time transporting a dead person and I didn't realize how much more difficult it was to move dead weight...no pun intended.  So when we went to move her from the hospital bed to the stretcher I smacked her dome on the metal stretcher.  My buddy was laughing so hard he could barely stand while I felt terrible!  What makes it worse is that I smacked her head like three more times before I finally figured out how to do it properly.  He made fun of me for months over that one.


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

ChewyEMS said:


> Ok so this isn't exactly a field story, but funny none the less.  I was working in the hospital helping a buddy transport a diseased person from the cath lab to the morgue.



Seems like you guys run things a bit differently than us, we usually wait until they are deceased until we haul 'em to the morgue. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ChewyEMS (Apr 27, 2012)

Hana. I realize the error in my spelling...
So this one time I was trying to tell my forum buddies that I was moving a stiff to the cooler, and misspelled deceased,  and instead put diseased....anyway Im sure Ill be hearing about that one for a good while.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^ Best laugh all day!!!^_^


----------



## Anjel (Apr 27, 2012)

Ya im just not seeing the humor in roughing up a dead body.


----------



## ChewyEMS (Apr 27, 2012)

The roughing up of the dead body wasn't what was funny, like I said I felt terrible about that.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 27, 2012)

I was referring to the Deceased/Diseased spelling error...


----------



## firetender (Apr 28, 2012)

These days there just aren't many people that handle dead bodies.

Those that do are exposed to a very weird world and it makes them a little weird.  

Part of our humanity is that we can and will laugh at almost anything. EMS is filled with exasperating, depressing, befuddling and futile moments, any number of which could hit someone's funny bone. 

If you've ever watched someone who is used to handling live or comatose patients suddenly have to move a dead body, you'll understand what I'm saying. I'm sorry, but the period of adjustment just out and out looks funny.

We laugh at stuff too painful to acknowledge as real.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 28, 2012)

For all we know They could be the normal ones lol...


----------

